# Screen goes blue / black on start of atitool



## hermmie17 (Apr 16, 2007)

i tried 0.26 and the new beta but its the same... if i start atitool the screen immidiately goes blue or black and i have to reboot... the computer doesnt really hang but the screen seems to be lost.
any suggestions? i dont have any other programs running, i dont even want to OC my card i just want to have control over the fan speed, i have a x1800xt btw.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 16, 2007)

Un-install it, defrag HDD, reboot and reload it and try again, should work.


----------



## hermmie17 (Apr 16, 2007)

i tried now i get a white screen at the lockup  well .... its a start lol

i copied what the log says: 

2007-04-16 18:46:25	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x7100 bus 1 dev 0
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   fbPhy: 0xA0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFF1F0000.
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   mmapped mmr to 0x1930000
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   mmapped bios to 0x1940000
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   GPU model: R520
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  LM63 temp chip detection: success (0x1)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D   Temperature monitoring: LM63
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VT1103 chip detection: success (0x7)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VT1105 chip detection: failed (0x7)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VT1165 chip detection: failed (0x7)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VTMemory0 chip detection: success (0x72)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VTMemory1 chip detection: success (0x72)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VTMemory2 chip detection: success (0x0)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D  VTMemory3 chip detection: failed (0x0)
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D Device initialized successfully
2007-04-16 18:46:25	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2007-04-16 18:46:25	I Forcing 3D clocks

it always hangs after the 3d clock thing, i tried 3 times.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 16, 2007)

which card is that?


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2007)

VT memory chip3 failed.


----------



## hermmie17 (Apr 16, 2007)

x1800xt... doesnt matter though i found that ati tray tools can manage fan speeds and its working for me, thanks anyway


----------

